# new shrimps



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

first i want to thank Frank, Mananap and Matt
for the GB


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey srolls, nice shrimp. Is that a Ug filter stack? and curious as to what the long pieces of plastic are for. Thanks


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice looking! How much did that beaut cost I didn't see those for sale.














my first Bb I got my frank


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Those are awesome looking shrimp and how much did they cost if you don't mind me asking? What are all those objects in your tank and what do they do( an metal looking ball, what looks like calcium in a dish). Also can you show a diagram of the filter you have because I think thats the type of one I want for my shrimp tanks.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey srolls, nice shrimp. Is that a Ug filter stack? and curious as to what the long pieces of plastic are for. Thanks


the white long thing is just air stone



k1ng said:


> Those are awesome looking shrimp and how much did they cost if you don't mind me asking? What are all those objects in your tank and what do they do( an metal looking ball, what looks like calcium in a dish). Also can you show a diagram of the filter you have because I think thats the type of one I want for my shrimp tanks.


if want to know the cost you need to email or PM Frank aka Ebiken


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow those are nice! I couldn't really see them through the double bag.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Sang,

I hope they are doing great in your tank. 

I will let you know in a few months if the line you are asking recovers, still crossing my fingers though. 

MP


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Those look incredible!!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

oh man.. those are nice!
i would love to get my hands on some CBS SSS+ and CRS SSS+
but the shipping is what is deterring me


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

chinamon said:


> oh man.. those are nice!
> i would love to get my hands on some CBS SSS+ and CRS SSS+
> but the shipping is what is deterring me


that why groupbuy are so great share shipping cost


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

srolls said:


> that why groupbuy are so great share shipping cost


i know but i had already bought a few hundred dollars of shrimp from tommy while that group buy was going on so i already spent my shrimp budget.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hi Sang,
> 
> I hope they are doing great in your tank.
> 
> ...


hi Mananap shrimps are doing great cant wait to see them in day or two when they colour up more . hopefully your line will recover ( iknow it will recover)so i can get my hand on them lol i save a tank specially for it lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I absolutely love those whites on the crs! I want 1!!!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Those whites are pretty insane 
I'll take better pictures of mine when I get my macro lens


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

some more goodies


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

video of mananp crs


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cool looking shrimps! Love the white legs, and the little blue panda in this video swinging on the leaf is a hoot!

MananaP you keep very sparse looking tanks, is there a reason for this?
What's the big fluffy looking plant in this video? Could you supply the name please.






What are your water parameters, and is that ADA soil, or something else?


Are these all pure line from Japan/Crimson/Ebi-Ten?

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Very cool looking shrimps! Love the white legs, and the little blue panda in this video swinging on the leaf is a hoot!
> 
> MananaP you keep very sparse looking tanks, is there a reason for this?
> What's the big fluffy looking plant in this video? Could you supply the name please.
> ...


I keep my tanks simple for few reasons. I like to see my shrimps, monitor them easier for selective breeding & also it is easy to catch them with less plants.

I'm not sure what fluffy thing you are asking, i have flame moss & willow moss on this video.

The line was developed by me from selective breeding for many years. I have not gotten any shrimps from those breeders you have mentioned, i would love to mix their shrimps with mine and see what it will produce though.

MP


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The plant I meant is in the corner of the video of the 3rd tank in, where there is red wines eating some barley and you can see a blue panda in the plant....its sort of feathery looking (not like a moss) I love the look of the plant!

Very nice shrimps, that takes a long time to get to that quality, keep up the good work!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hi Sang,
> 
> I hope they are doing great in your tank.
> 
> ...


hey mananap can u also pm me there prices


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> The plant I meant is in the corner of the video of the 3rd tank in, where there is red wines eating some barley and you can see a blue panda in the plant....its sort of feathery looking (not like a moss) I love the look of the plant!
> 
> Very nice shrimps, that takes a long time to get to that quality, keep up the good work!


Yes it is a moss called willow moss.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Most beautiful shrimp I have ever seen. I definitely want one for my tank!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> i know but i had already bought a few hundred dollars of shrimp from tommy while that group buy was going on so i already spent my shrimp budget.


 so your the guy who bought all the bkks and wine red from tommy?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> so your the guy who bought all the bkks and wine red from tommy?


no that was not me. i bought almost 50 CRS (s/s+/ss) and 15 blue velvet.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

chinamon said:


> no that was not me. i bought almost 50 CRS (s/s+/ss) and 15 blue velvet.


wow that alot of crs lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Manana P: Pm'd you but haven't heard back yet 

Those are just gorgeous, I hope they breed well for you keep us posted on any berried ones.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

srolls said:


> wow that alot of crs lol


haha i know. its a 30gal tank so if i only bought 20 shrimp then i would never see them so i figured 50 would be good to start.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

chinamon said:


> haha i know. its a 30gal tank so if i only bought 20 shrimp then i would never see them so i figured 50 would be good to start.


Thats why ya gotta wait and let them breed  and plus the less is more fun, you mean you don't sit looking and have everyone around play wheres shrimpo


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dman said:


> Thats why ya gotta wait and let them breed  and plus the less is more fun, you mean you don't sit looking and have everyone around play wheres shrimpo


i think im the one that doesnt like to play 'wheres shrimpo' lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get the only pair of these


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Manana P: Pm'd you but haven't heard back yet
> 
> Those are just gorgeous, I hope they breed well for you keep us posted on any berried ones.


Sorry Anna, i missed your name i thought i already replied to your questions.  I just sent a reply now.

MP


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> no that was not me. i bought almost 50 CRS (s/s+/ss) and 15 blue velvet.


ahh I see,do you have pic of bluevelvet of yours?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> ahh I see,do you have pic of bluevelvet of yours?


Here is one


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice looking here's a pic of mine I got from Anna


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that ones colored up real good!

SRolls: Sorry to have hijacked your post, those shrimps of yours are beyond belief....just beautiful~

Manana P: Hope you can work it out with your tanks, let us all know whenever you might have some more available...after seeing these beauties, you've whetted all of our appetites for CRS again


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

just to update some pictures


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

srolls said:


> just to update some pictures and hopefully


berried!!
Mine from Taiwan isnt doing the dance yet...=(...either that, or their not of age, lol


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> berried!!
> Mine from Taiwan isnt doing the dance yet...=(...either that, or their not of age, lol


yup yup lol there 1 more berried somewhere in the tank


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

very nice, congrats on the berried ones.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

srolls said:


> just to update some pictures


Congrats bro, i see a BKK or panda in this tank. You are mixing them? The 3rd picture looks like another saddled female?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Congrats bro, i see a BKK or panda in this tank. You are mixing them? The 3rd picture looks like another saddled female?


hehe good eye Mananap yup that a shadow panda im fixing my 20g tank 
so that why he staying in there atm its the same parameter.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

some new pictures using iphone 5 + $10 macro len from ebay lol


----------

